# Periphery supporting A Life Once Lost and Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza



## Omnitopia (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello ladies and djentleman,

We will be supporting A Life Once Lost and Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza on a small portion of their tour later this month, please come out and show everyone what the fuck is up with Periphery! Buy t-shirts so we can do more tours, OOOHRAH!

Please note that while we will be at the New England Metal Hardcore Festival we will not be performing, we will however be selling t-shirts and giving away free production advice!

-Jake

Tha date$ -

04/25/2008 06:30 PM - PENN MONSTER FACTORY w/ A Life Once Lost, Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
17 Saw Mill Ct
East Stroudsberg, Pennsylvania 18302
US
Cost:$12

04/26/2008 06:00 PM - THE HAUNT w/ A Life Once Lost, Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
1 Howard Ct
Yonkers, New York 10310
US
Cost:$15

04/27/2008 08:00 PM - THE PALLADIUM, NEW ENGLAND METAL AND HARDCORE FEST, WE ARE NOT PLAYING COME MEET US!
261 Main St
Worcester, Massachusetts 01608
US
Cost:$45

04/28/2008 06:00 PM - THE ANNEX, w/ A Life Once Lost, Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
198 College Hill Road
Clinton, New York 13323
US
Cost:$12

04/29/2008 06:30 PM - CHAMPION SHIP w/ A Life Once Lost, Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
829 State Street, Suite H
Lemoyne, Pennsylvania 17043
US
Cost:$12

04/30/2008 06:30 PM - CLUB GRAVITY w/ A Life Once Lost, Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
1216 Pittsburgh Street
Cheswick, Pennsylvania 15024
US
Cost:$12

05/01/2008 06:30 PM - FRANKIES w/ A Life Once Lost, Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
308 Main Street
Toldeo, Ohio 43605
US
Cost:$12


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 7, 2008)

I couldn't stop myself from jumping to conclusions before finishing that sentence and I almost shat myself when I thought you guys would be playing at the NE Metal & Hardcore Fest.

Anyways, maybe I'll see you guys there.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Apr 7, 2008)

Glad to see you guys doing a run.


----------



## Omnitopia (Apr 7, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> I couldn't stop myself from jumping to conclusions before finishing that sentence and I almost shat myself when I thought you guys would be playing at the NE Metal & Hardcore Fest.
> 
> Anyways, maybe I'll see you guys there.



Well you could give me neg rep for that


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 7, 2008)

[email protected]! I COULD!


----------



## noodles (Apr 7, 2008)

Fuck yeah, this is a nice opportunity for you guys.


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2008)

I might be able to make it to the Clinton show.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Sindwulf (Apr 11, 2008)

Hell yeah! I'll be in Mass ( 4/27th) that weekend. we'll have a fucking beer or 20!


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 11, 2008)

Wish you dudes all the best! Woould it be possilbe for you to sell me some Periphery t-shirts? Me and a bud would really dig it. I can pay it all through PayPal.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 11, 2008)

Cool dude. We'll be at the New England Metalfest as well, I'll be on the lookout for you guys.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 11, 2008)

Im trying to repress the urge to ask "whEn R u gUyZ coming to da UK????" a' la myspace, but Im genuinely interested to know if you think there's any slight chance of that ever happening. Obviously its gonna be hard financially but I seriously think there'd be a market for your music here; us die-hard SiKth fans need some new tech metal heros to worship!! Wishful thinking?


----------



## Shannon (Apr 11, 2008)

What, no Seattle date?


----------



## budda (Apr 11, 2008)

congrats guys!

work harder, sell siblings, and come to canada (ontario to be precise )


----------



## FoxZero (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll try to be there on the 25th. Penn House is like an hour and a half from Chester County I think. It's the day after my birthday so I'll make my parents drive me!


----------



## FoxZero (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey I just got confirmation, I'm definately goin on the 25th! I really wanted to go to the show on the 24th as that's my birthday, but it's my 18th birthday not my 21st  Any chance ss.orgers can meets up with you guys and get some photos?


----------

